# Addidas Snowboard boots 2014



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I choose to remember how they had a tag on the back with 6-7 features that are being added or changed. There have been claims they've spent 3 years prototyping these boots and this is what they show us? It's pathetic. I do not believe they're in this to benefit snowboarding.

Not to mention their outerwear. Tracksuits? Wow.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You've got Addidas coming out with a basic boot design at a high end price point and they're getting all kinds of hype. 

But small companies like Celsius and Deeluxe are making better boots at lower prices and get no mention? How does this benefit the industry?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

It doesn't seem like any new or unique tech involved in these boots. What's so special besides them being Adidas? I don't even get how a brand new boot doesn't have a speed lace or BOA alternative at this point. Blows my mind.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Extremo said:


> You've got Addidas coming out with a basic boot design at a high end price point and they're getting all kinds of hype.
> 
> But small companies like Celsius and Deeluxe are making better boots at lower prices and get no mention? How does this benefit the industry?


All kinds of hype? I see this one thread simply introducing them by a company that reviews and introduces product here from many different manufacturers all the time.

If you feel so strongly about what Celsius and Deeluxe are doing might I suggest you start a thread about the products you like and start your own "hype"?


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

does addidas still own Salomon or vise versa?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 3 stripes and always have been, but I'm not gonna let them in just "because".

I heard from people who picked them up at SIA that they were heavy as fuck. Like really really stupid unneccesary heavy?

Fingers crossed for final production.(I'll still wear 32 lol)

C'mon Nivek T9 is ok but track suits aren't?! Man a 10/10 or higher track suit with the stripes in a really ugly color would be dope!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Extremo said:


> You've got Addidas coming out with a basic boot design at a high end price point and they're getting all kinds of hype.
> 
> But small companies like Celsius and Deeluxe are making better boots at lower prices and get no mention? How does this benefit the industry?


They are going to get hype because they are a major athletic company breaking into a new sport for them. Its the same for any sport. There are always small quality companies here and there but if they can't afford the marketing to get their name out there they will never get the respect that may deserve.

As for these Addidas boots...that look HORRIBLE imho. I am not a fan of addidas styling as it is but these just come off looking half-assed to me


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

rfrich74 said:


> All kinds of hype? I see this one thread simply introducing them by a company that reviews and introduces product here from many different manufacturers all the time.
> 
> If you feel so strongly about what Celsius and Deeluxe are doing might I suggest you start a thread about the products you like and start your own "hype"?


You must not read the snowboard wire. With all the coverage Adidas is getting, esp in the wake of Nike's intro you'd think they were the only two boot companies out there. It's getting ridiculous. 

I'm just saying I'd like to see all of the core brands that have been in the game for years get the same attention as the logo conglomerates.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> You've got Addidas coming out with a basic boot design at a high end price point and they're getting all kinds of hype.
> 
> But small companies like Celsius and Deeluxe are making better boots at lower prices and get no mention? How does this benefit the industry?


^This right here. 

Adidas will be in snowboarding for 3 years no more and no less. Once those rider contracts run out gone.

Those boots are rushed samples with all sorts of issues. Show the tags that they had on the back that state they have to fix shit. The riders still don't have boots. And track suits seriously?

Wired Sports I know you sent Logan out there and he's a good dude but come on see through this BS these guys do not support snowboarding. They're following the Nike method of entry with less success because they rushed it. Fuck they spray painted Burton boots at X-Games!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Soul06 said:


> They are going to get hype because they are a major athletic company breaking into a new sport for them. Its the same for any sport. There are always small quality companies here and there but if they can't afford the marketing to get their name out there they will never get the respect that may deserve.
> 
> As for these Addidas boots...that look HORRIBLE imho. I am not a fan of addidas styling as it is but these just come off looking half-assed to me


That's where you rely on shops like Wiredsport to show some love. Small companies are out there griding, refining their product year after year. I'm not saying don't talk about the 3 stripes but help the homeys out a little too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

I reread what I wrote, because it sounded like you thought it was way more of a push than it was. Keep in mind that we do not sell Addidas. We put this stuff out there because it is interesting to us (and assume it will be to others) and we try to stay unbiased (although of course that is not entirely possible). I took these shots and played with the boots myself so this is first hand. The video will follow and you can judge for yourselves.

Here are some more impressions.

The boots I lifted were mid weight (certainly a competitive weight for each style). Not sure where the heavy thing came from.

We looked at many boots from many manufacturers and most were very clear that theirs also were not final products. That is the norm in this rushed product cycle.

As I wrote above, there are only two models. That _is_ noteworthy.

The boots are expensive. $400 is a lot, even for a premium boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I reread what I wrote, because it sounded like you thought it was way more of a push than it was. Keep in mind that we do not sell Addidas. We put this stuff out there because it is interesting to us (and assume it will be to others) and we try to stay unbiased (although of course that is not entirely possible). I took these shots and played with the boots myself so this is first hand. The video will follow and you can judge for yourselves.
> 
> ...


Thank you for coming out and stating it like this. Much respect.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS:

Here is Logan testing out Mervin's new Shotgun tool. It was a final product, lightweight and worked very well.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You must not read the snowboard wire. With all the coverage Adidas is getting, esp in the wake of Nike's intro you'd think they were the only two boot companies out there. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> I'm just saying I'd like to see all of the core brands that have been in the game for years get the same attention as the logo conglomerates.


Snowboard wire?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I reread what I wrote, because it sounded like you thought it was way more of a push than it was. Keep in mind that we do not sell Addidas. We put this stuff out there because it is interesting to us (and assume it will be to others) and we try to stay unbiased (although of course that is not entirely possible). I took these shots and played with the boots myself so this is first hand. The video will follow and you can judge for yourselves.
> 
> ...


They pulling the same shit Nike did with cardboard inserts? Does it LOOK and FEEL like a 400 dollar boot? That's some hefty fucking coinage. I could buy an entire boot binding and board set on sale for like 4 bills.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Snowboard wire?


He means news sites and what not. Probably referring to all the hype on the big sites as well as my look at the fact they spray painted their logos on Burton boots at X games.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> They pulling the same shit Nike did with cardboard inserts? Does it LOOK and FEEL like a 400 dollar boot? That's some hefty fucking coinage. I could buy an entire boot binding and board set on sale for like 4 bills.


In honesty, the pro model looked and felt like a high end product that can be found at market prices in season from other brands for just under $300.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know what he's thinking "Man I hope I don't have to burn this clothing after this ho is done touching me"


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> They pulling the same shit Nike did with cardboard inserts? Does it LOOK and FEEL like a 400 dollar boot? That's some hefty fucking coinage. I could buy an entire boot binding and board set on sale for like 4 bills.


I'm pretty sure I could get 2:laugh:

TT


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm going to laugh so hard seeing kids rocking running suits on the hills.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Not a fan of those laces, they would go for sure if I had a pair. My dry dry hands get a hard enough go with the softer laces.
I wish someone would make a specific boot for intermediate advanced riders which freakishly small Achilles (gals). I have to doctor the hell out of any brand I get (so far Nike has been the best fit but still need to wear Stable Socks on the super cold days)
I wonder how the heel grip is on these babies. What do Adidas think they are bringing to the table that isn't already out there (other than the brand name) If I recall correctly Nike worked with people in the sb industry to come up with their designs?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Soggysnow said:


> Not a fan of those laces, they would go for sure if I had a pair.


I forgot to mention that the laces are dual thickness. They are about half the diameter for the lower zone than the upper. This was done to allow quicker lacing with less force and to work with the custom hardware that locks out the lower zone once closed. It will likely make lace replacement a bit harder, though.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

What system do they use for their inners and what else would set these boots apart from the rest?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the lacing system is an almost identical copy of LaSportiva climbing boots, which are bomber as fuck so i'm good with the laces. 

Blauvelt's boot should be backcountry legit but the soles on these look close, but not quite there. they need smaller and more lugs. see Deeluxe/Spark boots and copy the soles. 

the pricing is completely ridiculous tho. at $400 they should be a game changer and nothing on these boots is new or special.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A few vids:


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> PS:
> 
> Here is Logan testing out Mervin's new Shotgun tool. It was a final product, lightweight and worked very well.


We all got a free shotgun tool...a canine tooth:thumbsup:


----------

